# How to bill assistant Fee's for Cesarean/Vaginal



## owenstonya (Aug 13, 2012)

So our office has always billed the assistant charge for delivery's as either: 59514, 80 or 59409, 80. 

I spoke with one of our PA's billing rep (from another office) who said she uses the global code (59510 or 59400) and just applied MOD.80, I'm a little confused since they did not follow the full pregnancy care... I am also curious which way is correct, we sometimes have a PA or partner MD for our assists and use just the delivery only code... could someone please help me understand? 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## tmerickson (Aug 13, 2012)

Stick to what you are billing. You are correct-you can't bill the global for the assist. Just bill for the delivery or c-section only.


----------



## Leandra (Aug 14, 2012)

We bill the way you do - 59514 or 59409 with mod 80 for MD/DO assist or mod 81 for CNM assist. We have had no problems whatsoever billing like this. Also, like tmerickson said, the assist isn't providing all of the care so to bill the global code doesn't make sense.


----------



## owenstonya (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, perfect- Thank you both!


----------

